# Penn 750ss problem



## PompChaser315

Hooked in to a nice King on the pier yesterday and instead of pulling drag, the friggin thing started reeling backwards!!! It did it a few more times during the day, it wasnt "catching" when I flipped the bail down.. Anyone know what would cause this??


----------



## The Pitt

are you sure it was reeling backwards or was the bail wire flopping partially open when line was being pulled out? my 550 has the same problem with the bail not catching the line. you have to manually set the line on the line roller or it will do it every time. i guess the spring for the bail is not strong enough.

That was my second Penn reel that had given me problems right out of the box, I buy Shimano now.


----------



## PompChaser315

Nope it is literally reeling backwards..


----------



## lastcast

Part #4.
http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/750ss.pdf


----------



## Ocean Master

Sounds like the anti-reverse has broken. Very easy to fix. I can fix it for free.


----------



## nb&twil

Almost 100% that it's your anti-reverse. Next ting is to figure out what part needs to be replaced or just put back in place... Since it sounds like it was an intermittent problem, I'm guessing it could just be the spring that pushes the dog into place. I wish I were in town, I would be glad to take a look and help you fix it. That way if it happens again, you'll know, and in the future you can help others.
Study the schematic in the above link and I bet you can figure it out yourself. I always enjoy taking stuff apart and getting to know it a little better.
Good luck and let us know if you need help.


----------



## shadowwalker

Did you activate the secondary anti reverse, That little lever on the bottom forward of the housing just under and behind the rotor. Many people don't remember or don't know the 750SS has a second anti reverse built into the reel. You will hear it clicking when it's turned on and functioning properly. Few people ever turn it on because it makes noise and mistakenly think it's nothing more than a noise maker.


----------



## cone

If it's a 750ssm its a bad anti reverse bearing. If its a 750ss Its the dogs under the rotor or if the switch was flipped that activates the transverse bar it keeps both dogs from working. The dogs under the rotor have a habit of corroding and stopping working. I usually take the transverse bar off and make both dogs work seperatly. It gives you a backup. HTH Bob


----------



## cone

Heres a link on what Im talking about. You don't have to do both as silent dogs if you don't mind the clicking. http://fishinkona.com/jigging.htm Bob


----------



## PompChaser315

Thanks for all the responses guys, I really appreciate it.. It is actually a 750ssm. Maybe I should just take it over to Broxons and have it looked at, Im not really confident in breaking the reel down. It could use a service anyway I guess..


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Do it yourself there is literally only 25 parts to the whole thing and its about as simple as simple can be. Its why I buy penn instead of shimano, penn is fixable some high end shimano has to be sent back as its timed (or so I've heard).


----------



## cone

You can try cleaning the antireverse bearing. Grease, oil or crud can make em turn into knuckle busters. A very light coat of oil is all you need on em. they can corrode and ruin the bearing.


----------



## Jolly Mon

My 5500 at times does the same thing if I neglect it or it gets dunked while surf fishing. They are very easy to work on and at times you'll get some crud built up, also that spring (along with others) seems too weak. 

As a quick fix while fishing I've found that a good rap on the housing with something plastic like the coated handles of needle-nose pliers while rotating the lever will get it working again.


----------

